# Pipe Baccy Review: Dunhill London Mixture



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Ok, let me start by admiting that my pipe tobacco palet is not very refined. If you ever think to yourself 'where the hell did he get ripe banana peel' reading some cigar reviews, I feel even more lost reading some of the pipe tobacco reviews on tobaccoreview.com sometimes.

But that aside, I packed a bowl of some Dunhill London Mixture that is from a tin i bought a few months ago. It has been opened for some time and is pretty dry, not dusty dry, but not moist by any means.

I packed it in my English pipe, a Bjarne 1/2 bent Billiard with a medium/large sized ball. The tobacco has a very pleasent half light tobacco/ half dark tobacco appearence in the tin and smells mildly of a unadulturated english blend, doesn't appear to be any curveball here.

It is described on the tin as "Medium Cut Matured; Virginian and Oriental Tobaccos; Soft and Mellow Flavour". I lit it up and it is had a very medium-bodied straight-forward tobacco flavor. It burned very dry and evenly with few relights and the taste remained cosistent until maybe the last 1/3rd of the bowl (that I'm finishing up now) when it started to get a little peppery and started to have some sweet notes. 

All in all a tasty, yet plain tobacco. It could do as an all day smoke. I only notice a little nicotine buzz but I played some golf today and have already smoke like 3-cigars so I don't know if that's fair appraisal of it's nicotine content. 

Final Verdict: I like it, and I think it would go well any time of the day.

I know I've sent a little bit of this to a few people, anyone else have a concurring/defering opinion or expierience with it?


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Hmmm, just finished the bowl. The finish was very cool and peppery with big billows of smoke. I also picked up some interesting tart notes, not pipe juice tart, but more citrusy tart. I should note that the tobacco burned REALLY WELL and evenly, I know I already mentioned that (or maybe I'm just getting a little better at packing bowls) but this was a kind of even and steadfast burn that I'm not used to.

Anyway, a good, straight-forward tobacco. There are no suprises here.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice review, Zack. London Mixture, as you know, is one of my favorite tinned Dunhill mixtures. I concurr with your analysis: good flavors and a tobacco you can smoke all day. I'll often mix a bit of London Mixture with pure (or close to it) Latakia for a slightly more robust smoke.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nice review. 
i just picked up some "royal yacht" this weekend, the tin looks to be fairly old as i grabbed the one off the bottom. it's old enough that the stickers have a "smokey" tint to them from sitting behind the counter...

can't wait to try it.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> nice review.
> i just picked up some "royal yacht" this weekend, the tin looks to be fairly old as i grabbed the one off the bottom. it's old enough that the stickers have a "smokey" tint to them from sitting behind the counter...
> 
> can't wait to try it.


I really like Royal Yacht... it tastes like birthday cake 

Maybe Ill write a review of that too.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hey, hey, hey... i got my 5 blend sampler from C&D today!!!! woohooo.
but, i think i'll try a sampler that Enyafan sent me.... gotta figure out which pipe i recently cleaned to smoke it in though.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I can't really compete at all with this. I like reading this guy's reviews, but wow, talk about a pallette (imagination?).



DrDNA @ tobaccoreviews.com said:


> Notes: The blend has changed a lot over the years, becoming milder, less well integrated, less refined; however, the essential components remain, so do not despair. I have smoked several tins of this blend, of varying vintage, most from the 1980's. Newer tins still have the promise of aging well, in my opinion. It seems most at home in a large Billiard or the briar family.
> Appearance: The lion's share is black leaf, with the remainder being dark to lighter brown leaf comprising a medium cut ribbon, fully rubbed out.
> 
> Aroma: Licorice Drop, Fig, Cow Manure, Allspice, Nutmeg, Corriander, Smoke, Charcoal, Dark chocolate, Oil, Vinegar-vanilla emulsion.
> ...


I do like char-cooked pork chops with rosemary....


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow.. after reading that, I will never EVER try to post a review of anything.... I'm almost to the point where I can tell you if something I smoked is "good" or "bad"... but "char cooked pork chops"? I'll never be there... :r :r


----------

